# General > Genealogy >  John and Elizabeth Oman

## Kelly

Looking for any info on John Oman born approx 1801 In Halkirk Caithness, wife Elizabeth children Margret, John, Alexander, Thomas, and James who was my great great grandfather, says farmer of 16 acres address is sibster.. any info would be most welcome and appreciated beyond measure..
thank you
Kelly

----------


## phyllis ferguson

*1851 Census*

*6 Records found* *Piece:* SCT1851/38 *Place:* Latheron -Caithness *Enumeration District:* 11
*Civil Parish:* Latheron *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Latheron
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 9 *Schedule:* 38
*Address:* Ashes Park

Surname First name(s) Rel Status Sex Age Occupation Where Born 
OMAN John Head M M 44 Farmer Of 6 Acres Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN Elizabeth Wife M F 30 - Caithness - Wick Page: 0/10 
OMAN Margaret Dau U F 8 Scholar Caithness - Halkirk 
OMAN Isabella Dau U F 5 Scholar Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN William Son U M 2 - Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN Isabella Visitr W F 88 - Caithness - Halkirk

----------


## phyllis ferguson

*1861 Census*
*Piece:* SCT1861/37 *Place:* Halkirk -Caithness *Enumeration District:* 5B
*Civil Parish:* Halkirk *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Halkirk
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 4 *Schedule:* 14
*Address:* 1 Spittal

Surname First name(s) Rel Status Sex Age Occupation Where Born 
OMAN John Head M M 50 Farm Servant Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN Elisabeth Wife M F 38 Farm Servant's Wife Caithness - Wick
 OMAN Isabella Dau U F 14 Scholar Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN Williamina Dau U F 8 Scholar Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN James Son U M 6 Scholar Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN John Son U M 6 Scholar Caithness - Latheron

----------


## phyllis ferguson

*1871 Census*

*14 Records found* *Piece:* SCT1871/42 *Place:* Watten -Caithness *Enumeration District:* 2
*Civil Parish:* Watten *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Watten
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 1 *Schedule:* 2
*Address:* Mill Of Watten

Surname First name(s) Rel Status Sex Age Occupation Where Born MACADAM Robert Head M M 53 Farmer 60 Acres Arable Caithness - Watten Employing 4 men and 1 woman 
MACADAM Isabella Wife M F 44 - Caithness - Latheron 
MACADAM Robert W Son - M 21 Miller Caithness - Latheron 
MACADAM Jean Daur - F 21 General Servant (Domestic) Caithness - Bower MACADAM David Son - M 14 Scholar Caithness - Latheron 
MACADAM Peter Son - M 12 Scholar Caithness - Watten 
MACADAM Aeneas M Son - M 10 Scholar Caithness - Watten 
MACADAM Isabella Mcd Daur - F 6 Scholar Caithness - Watten 
MACADAM Hamilton A Son - M 2 - Caithness - Watten 
MACADAM Jane G Daur - F 1m - Caithness - Watten Age enumerated as under 1 month 
SINCLAIR Angusina Servnt - F 22 General Servant (Domestic) Sutherland - Reay 
SUTHERLAND Alexander Servnt - M 20 Agricultural Labourer Caithness - Latheron 
OMAN James Servnt - M 16 Agricultural Labourer Caithness - Latheron MILLER Neil Visitr - M 21 Mason (Apprentice)

----------


## phyllis ferguson

*1871 Census*

*5 Records found* *Piece:* SCT1871/43 *Place:* Wick -Caithness *Enumeration District:* 9
*Civil Parish:* Wick Parl *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Keiss
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 18 *Schedule:* 72
*Address:* Howe

Surname First name(s) Rel Status Sex Age Occupation Where Born 
 DOULL William Head M M 56 Farmer Of 7 Acres Arable Caithness - Watten DOULL Margaret Wife M F 65 Farmer's Wife Caithness - Watten
 DOULL Jane Dau U F 25 Farmer's Daughter Caithness - Wick 
OLIPHANT Williamina Grndau - F 4 - Caithness - Wick 
OMAN John Servnt U M 16 Farm Servant Caithness - Latheron

----------


## sgmcgregor

Hi Kelly,

The information that Phyllis posted is of interest to me too.

I don't know if there is a link, but the details for the 1861 census that she posted is a match for my family.

My interest is with Williamina Oman, aged 8 in 1861, as she is a direct ancestor of mine. She married Daniel "Donald" Dallas in 1877 at Hastigrew, Bower. I haven't located an OPR entry for Williamina, but from what I have learned this isn't necessarily unusual. The assistants at North Highland Archive in Wick state that there was a fee to have the birth or baptism recorded in the Parish Records, hence there may be no record.

I have limited details for Williamina's parents, John Oman and Elizabeth Morrison, but haven't been able to go too far with this line yet as I have been concentrating on the Dallas line.

I have some records available to share if you think there may be a link.

Steven McGregor

----------


## phyllis ferguson

There are 2 John Oman's born in Caithness
03/07/1800 to John Oman and Jean Mcleod- Halkirk
26/11/1802 to William Oman -Latheron
 and 2 from Orkney
19/08/1800 to Edward Oman and Beatrix Skea
02/10/1802 to  Hugh Oman and Janet Anderson

----------


## Kelly

thank you Phyllis for all that info very much appreciated, stephen any info you have would be great I can cross reference with what I have and let you know, I have heard the name Williamina Oman from my grandmother, I am still curious what Sibster is and would love to know more of the history of the area too, not sure if this helps but there is surnames in the family of Robb, Milroy and Sim my great grandmother was Charlotte Robb Oman, her Father was James Oman she had a sister Robina and Robina married a lamond she had another  sister who i am not sure of her name, i believe James went to Glasgow Charlotte was married to George Munro there, one other thing can you get birth records for these years and how would you do it??

thank you
Kelly

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> thank you Phyllis for all that info very much appreciated, stephen any info you have would be great I can cross reference with what I have and let you know, I have heard the name Williamina Oman from my grandmother, I am still curious what Sibster is and would love to know more of the history of the area too, not sure if this helps but there is surnames in the family of Robb, Milroy and Sim my great grandmother was Charlotte Robb Oman, her Father was James Oman she had a sister Robina and Robina married a lamond she had another  sister who i am not sure of her name, i believe James went to Glasgow Charlotte was married to George Munro there, one other thing can you get birth records for these years and how would you do it??
> 
> thank you
> Kelly


Go to the web site below and you will be able to search for your relatives.  You can download certificates from the site as well.  I  found Charlotte's birth in Glasgow, so happy hunting !

http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/

Sibster is in the parish of Halkirk just east of Halkirk village. It is clearly marked on the OS map of Caithness


Rosemary

----------


## sgmcgregor

Kelly,

I'm afraid I haven't a lot of information on this Oman family, as so far they are proving to be elusive. I've spent a fair bit on looking at certificates so far, and don't seem to be finding the right people!

The furthest back I have gone is with John Oman and Elizabeth Morrison. They were married in 1841, and there are two entries in the Old Parish Records - one in Wick, and one in Bower.

The Wick entry was recorded on 19th November 1841, and shows John Oman, farmservant, Laurel, marrying Elizabeth Morrison, Louisburgh (Wick).

The Bower entry was also recorded as 19th November 1841, and the marriage is note as 17th December 1841. Witnesses to this marriage were given as George Smith and James Morrison.

I believe that marriages were sometimes recorded in two parishes if the parties were born in different parishes.

John and Elizabeth's children also prove to be a problem. My direct ancestor is Williamina Oman. There is no entry in the OPR for her birth or baptism, but going by her age given in census records, and her marriage, she appears to have been born around 1853 in Latheron.

There are two older sisters - Margaret (recorded in the Halkirk parish records) born and baptised in 1842 in Westerdale. Isabella Oman, born about 1847 in Latheron. There are also two younger brothers, James and John, both born around 1855 - both in Latheron.

I've been unable to find anyone other than Margaret so far, but I'm only just getting into the Oman family research.

I also have a death for John Oman, Elizabeth Morrison's husband, recorded at Lyth, Bower on 26th May 1880. From the certificate it appears that his wife is still alive, but I haven't yet found her death record. John's daughter, Williamina, registered her father's death but was unable to supply the mother's name, and the father was recorded as John Oman. Whether that is right, I can't tell you.


John's daughter, Williamina, was living in Bower at the time of her father's death, and it is here that she married Daniel "Donald" Dallas in 1877 at Hastigrew, Bower.

I cannot be more clear in my information as they either don't want to be found, or I'm completely inept (neither option is ideal :-)!

The records I have, I can send to you. If you think they can be of help you can PM me, and I can forward the details I have.

Regards,
Steven

And good luck with you research.

P.S. I've not proof-read this message, so forgive any spelling mistakes.

----------


## phyllis ferguson

I got the census information from the FEECEN site that I access through  scotlandsfamily.com

When searching on Scotland s People  remeber to add 2 -5 years either way of the date that you suspect the person was born and remeber to try other parishes close by as Sutherland and Caithness were quite often intechangeable especially if the areas were close to each others borders. Also search Orkney and Shetland as you can never tell when the family moved to the mainland. I believe Oman is an Orkney name.

KEEP LOOKING!!!

----------


## Rosemary Skea

I am transcribing Halkirk marriages for FREERG  and today I found John Oman at Banniskirk married Betty Andrew or Andrews from Clayock on 14th February 1834.

Rosemary

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> I am transcribing Halkirk marriages for FREERG  and today I found John Oman at Banniskirk married Betty Andrew or Andrews from Clayock on 14th February 1834.
> 
> Rosemary


This John and Betty are your family.  I have found them in the 1851, 1861, 1871,1881 in Halkirk.  Elizabeth is a widow in 1881 and she died in 1882 aged 84.  I can't find John's death

Son John died in 1858 and daughter Margaret in 1900.  I have searched the Memorial Inscription books and none of the family have memorials to them. 

I think John's parents are John and Jean Macleod and date of birth 3/7/1800.  I am working on transcribing the Halkirk births at present , so I will keep a look out for any Oman births.

Rosemary

----------


## Scots Bluebell

Hi Kelly,

I hope you are still looking on here, as I have just seen your post.

I have looked at Caithness John OMANs for my tree, I found that there were 2 around at the time, both married to an Elizabeth. I am pretty sure the John who married Elizabeth MORRISON is connected to my family, and I think that "your" John married Elizabeth ANDREW. Please check all the "facts" I give here as I may have gotten muddled but for your John I have:

John OMAN b 3 Jul 1800, Halkirk (son of John OMAN and Jean McLEOD)

matrimonially contracted 18 Jan 1834/married 14 February 1834 (John @ Banniskirk, Halkirk; Elizabeth/Betty @ Bower; cautioners John OMAN and Thomas ANDREW) to

Elizabeth/Betty ANDREW b 1802 (dau of Thomas ANDREW b ?1760? and Margaret CHRISTIE b ?1770?, brother John ANDREW)

I have that John died 18 Jun 1872 in Edinburgh following an op at the Infirmary (usual residence Halkirk; occupation Grocer)
and Elizabeth died 25 Feb 1882 at Sibster, Halkirk (in 1881 Census she was recorded as an 82 year old Domestic Servant on 12 acre farm, Banniskirk, Halkirk)

For their children I have

Margaret OMAN b 30 April 1835, Halkirk (? had dau Elizabeth HARPER b1866, Halkirk)

John OMAN b 6 Feb 1837, Halkirk, d 2 Jun 1858, New Faulds of Sibster, Halkirk

Alexander OMAN b 3 Oct 1839, Banniskirk, Halkirk (bapt 31 Oct 1839)

Thomas OMAN b 7 Sept 1842, Halkirk (bapt 29 Sep 1842)

James OMAN b 7 Sep 1845, Halkirk (bapt 16 Nov 1845). I think James married Helen SIM b c1848 in Wigtownshire, and maybe she had a dau Elizabeth? Also John and Charlotte OMAN
Jamed d 28 Sep 1924 in Glasgow (his death cert says his father was a Customs & Excise Officer, not a grocer)

I hope some of this is of use to you.

Best wishes,

Scots Bluebell

----------


## Kelly

I must thank all of you, you have been very helpful in my search and I do appreciate it ever so much, I hope one day I can visit the area and see where my roots are, I feel a powerful pull to see it all, once again thank you all !  :Smile:   ::

----------


## Hydehome

Hi I have a lot of Oman info direct from register house as they are all connected! I'm trying to tie all the Omans so any info I have your welcome to
Krysia Hyde

----------

